# Now that I'm older...



## trident (Apr 25, 2006)

Today is my 26th birthday...it is supposed to be a very special day for me but it just feels like any other day of the year. I got presents and had "Happy Birthday" sung to me but the day feels all so empty.

The reason I feel that way is because it is another year that I get older and I still have not overcome my hurdles against SA. The same stupid phobias exist. My physical body may be getting older but my mind is still in its silly premature stage.

Birthdays are hard for people like us. All we tend to think about is how much time is elapsing before us and of all the wasted opportunities which we have squandered along the way due to rigid thinking patterns and an unwillingness to challenge the demons which pull us apart.

Hopefully by the time I reach my next birthday, things will have drastically changed for the better. I know what I must do. My goals are:

1) Stop overanalyzing situations;
2) Teach my body how to relax and not tense up;
3) Stop procrastinating regarding difficult choices;
4) Make more of an effort to talk to strangers;
5) I must accept myself for who I am;
6) Start to put my needs ahead of others;
7) Live each day as if it could be the very last...

More could actually be added to this list but I think it is a good start.


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like a great start!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :kiss 
And you're still a young one, don't stress. :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Happy belated birthday, trident. Hope you had a good one.

I like your goals. Good luck with them.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You've got some nice goals up there. They are rather large too.

Are you going to break them down into small, more manageable steps?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I know the feeling. Time is passing and all you can think about is how SA is making it all seem like a waist. I'm thirty now and the older I get, the more depressing it seems. Hopefully you will be able to accomplish some or all of your goals and get better. Good luck.


----------

